# Funny signs!



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

This lady was a hardened swimmer,but the rocks were too hard,she settled for a Martini instead.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/albums/album72/Beach_sign_001.jpg

I am trying -honestly i am

brez


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry but on my screen all I see below the text is a little box with a red x in it.

What should I see?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

i've got a little red cross too! maybe it WOZ rude!!!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Well I saw this on a pencil.... :roll:


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

ONE hundred thousand apologies folks,seems they wont let me post it in the gallery so i am trying the link instead.

brez


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

But this one creased me..... 8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Or perhaps this funny sign.................










Homer........Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi brez;

The link doesn't work either, i'm sure it was very funny though(!)

pete.


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

I am pulling my hair out (Whats left that is).
Trying the img system now hope that works!!!!!!!
MANY GROWLS GNASHES AND SNORTS!!!!!!!

brez


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Brez,

If your still having problems, pm me the link and perhaps I can help.


Homer.........Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)




----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

NO NO I am DETERMINED TO SHOW EVERYONE THIS PICTURE,
i am now down to about a dozen hairs, and loading 2 valium by the minute and refuse to let a PC defeat me.

There is much depression at this end and the patience is under strain immensely by now, but i shall not despair as i have a 28lb lump hammer ordered for the next 10 mins.

Please,Please someone tell me they can see the photo.......PLEASE!

brez


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Cmon brez, you can do it, i'm dyin to see that picture!....

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Well I can........................................t see it sorry :lol: 

Homer.......Rob


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

Thy machine of the devil that hath no engine shall not defeat me.

I shall be here till the Cornflakes comes out.

I have mustered another link in place .

NOW PLEASE SOMEBODY,SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME FOR I CAN NOT LOOK (The Valium is taking too much effect)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

brez, the pic is there, although you need a magnifier to see it.

I have seen the pic in your gallery pic's.

If you wish I can put a larger size up for you if that helps.


Homer.....Rob


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =D> 

That was a task and a half.  

Thank God for small mercies :-({|= only two Valium left :drunken: 
and thanks for those who supported me in my hour of need. :!: 

NOW, i am going to the chatroom to talk to myself :blah5: if they let me in!

brez


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Well done that man.......... =D> =D> =D> 

Homer..Rob


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

nice pics even longdistance viewing is working!!!!

Leo


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

:hello1:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

hi breez 

your first link works just fine for me, I am wondering just why the others cannot see it, maybe thet are needing to click on the red cross....yes click on it.
I'm using IE6 which can auto resize a picture if it is too big
Mike


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Didn't have problem.What's all the fuss about ? Very funny esp. Cheeses

p


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

a couple of signs seen during our travels this summer:










Made us and Jess laugh!

another sign seen in the loo at a rally at a railway










Mike


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

how about a bumper sticker?..... which reminds me... Pusser did you ever get that marine loo emptied?


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)




----------

